# Unterverteilung im Haus und Hochwasser



## sucram70 (17 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich bin aktuell in Ahrweiler, wo das Haus meines Onkels im Keller und teilweise Erdgeschoss voll Wasser gelaufen ist. 
Das Wasser geht,  der Schlamm bleibt. 

Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, was mit der UV passiert. 
Kann ich sie mit Frischwasser ausspülen (gibt es aktuell noch nicht) das der Schlamm so gut wie möglich rauskommt, oder reicht das nicht? 
Muss die UV gar ersetzt werden? 

Der Strom ist im gesamten Stadtgebiet eh weg,  aber irgendwann brauchts für die Aufräumarbeiten und Geräte den Strom wieder.


----------



## escride1 (17 Juli 2021)

Hol Dir einen Elektriker, das Ausspülen alleine reicht auf keinen Fall. Ebenso muss der HAK eventuell getrennt werden bevor die Einspeisung wieder beginnt, das klärt er auch ab.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juli 2021)

Ausspülen reicht keinesfalls.
Automaten und FI mögen Schlamm nIcht.
Steckdosen kannst du ausbauen und Reinigen.
Vor der Inbetriebnahme jeden Stromkreis messen


----------



## Elektriko (17 Juli 2021)

Ich würde alle Sicherungen und  FI wechseln.
Auch die 63 Amp NH Sicherungen , wenn sie auch getroffen sind.
Kabel Verbindungen sauber machen, und trocknen (Föhn, Heißluftpistole)
Aber trotzdem schwierig von hier es zu schätzen.
Kannst du Fotos vom UV machen?
Gruß


----------



## ducati (17 Juli 2021)

Damals beim Hochwasser in Dresden waren oft selbst die Kabel voller Wasser, also zw. Adern und Mantel ist das Wasser rausgelaufen...
Sicherlich kann aber jemand der sich auskennt auch pragmatisch einiges retten.


----------



## Captain Future (17 Juli 2021)

Alles was im oder unter Wasser war …… Mülltonne


----------



## ducati (17 Juli 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Alles was im oder unter Wasser war …… Mülltonne


Würd ich so nicht pauschal sagen. Gerade bei teureren Geräten lohnt es sich, diese zu reinigen und VOR dem ersten Einschalten vollständig zu trocknen. Dann siehst obs noch funktioniert.
FIs würd ich sicherlich tauschen.
Wie oben schon geschrieben Steckdosen muss man nur putzen und trocknen.
Aber das muss jemand der sich auskennt pragmatisch im Einzelfall entscheiden.
Falls irgend ne Versicherung zahlt, siehts wieder anders aus. Dann sicherlich alles tauschen.

Grundsätzlich bin ich aus verschiedenen Gründen eher für reparieren als für wegwerfen...

PS: und bei den aktuellen Lieferzeiten für Neugeräte spricht noch vieles mehr für reparieren...


----------



## Captain Future (17 Juli 2021)

Ich würde auf alle Fälle alles was in der Unterverteilung ist erneuern.
Steckdosen geht mit dem Reinigen aber bei Schaltern ist schon Schluß. Mit dem Wasser kommt so feiner Schlamm
der kriecht in alles was nicht Wasserdicht ist.
Und nicht vergessen alles was in den Geräten aus Metall ist das ist bestimmt nicht Rostfrei.

Mein Onkel ist auch betroffen durch sein Haus hat die Erft eine Runde gedreht…… Hoffe nur das die Leute alles von der Versicherung 
oder Staat bezahlt bekommen. Schlimm ….. das Ganze


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juli 2021)

Erst warmes Wasser mit *ganz wenig* Spülmittel (Verringern der Oberflächenspannung).
Wenn vorhanden im Ultraschallbad.
Danach mit Isopropanol oder zur Not auch Spiritus ausspülen.
Der Alkohol nimmt das Wasser auf und trocknet leichter.
Anschließend trocknen lassen.


----------



## Frohnius (17 Juli 2021)

ganz klar erneuern ...
der aufwand der reinigung rechent sich nicht und ein restrisiko bleibt ... 
ls-schalter kosten nicht viel ... nur der rcd ist etwas teurer ...
es bleibt die gefahr, dass die kontakte durch verschmutzung nicht mehr sauber schließen ... übergangswiderstände und am ende brandgefahr ...


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Erst warmes Wasser mit *ganz wenig* Spülmittel (Verringern der Oberflächenspannung).
> Wenn vorhanden im Ultraschallbad.
> Danach mit Isopropanol oder zur Not auch Spiritus ausspülen.
> Der Alkohol nimmt das Wasser auf und trocknet leichter.
> Anschließend trocknen lassen.


Das war für Steckdosen und normale Lichtschalter gedacht ... Nicht für LS und FI


----------



## Frohnius (17 Juli 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das war für Steckdosen und normale Lichtschalter gedacht ... Nicht für LS und FI


^ hab ich schon auch so verstanden ...
evtl könnte man die steckdosen auch in die spülmaschine geben ... allerdings nicht mit den aggressiven spülmaschinen-tabs ... die greifen die kontakte an ... sondern wie Blockmove schreibt mit spülmittel ...


----------



## Elektriko (17 Juli 2021)

Es hängt von den Mechanismus ab. Geräte mit elektronisch müssen schnell wie möglisch auseinanderbauen und mit Heißluftpistole (vorscihtig) bzw. Föhn trocknen.
"Normale" Schalter, einfach sauber machen (mit Wasser/Spülmittel/Druckuft) und trocknen. Steckdose gleich.
Andere Geräte müssen individuell betrachtet werden.

Aber vom UV, alle Sicherungen, FI´s, Schütze würde ich wechseln.

Gruß und viel Erfolg!


----------



## infomike (17 Juli 2021)

Man muss sich auf jeden Fall fachmännische Hilfe holen und den gesamt Zustand der Anlage beurteilen.

Wie schon erwähnt ziehen auch die Leitungen durch die Kapilarwirkung das Wasser nach oben. Bei einem früheren Hochwasser bei mir in der Gegen war ich Wochenlang damit beschäftigt neue Unterverteiler zu setzten. Teilweise haben nicht mal mehr die Dübel in den aufgeweichten Wänden gehalten. Überall dort wo Wasser stand und es einen Kurzschluß gab waren auch dementsprechen Schmauchspuren und verbrannte Kontakte sichtbar.
Leider hilft hier meistens nur eine komplette Überholung und ein Neuaufbau der elektrischen Anlage. Hier müssen dann ja auch die aktuellen Regeln beachtet werden denn hier ist dann Schluß mit Bestandsschutz. Leider bedeutet das dann auch bei Vielen ASnlagen das der Platz nicht mehr ausreichend ist und so oder so ein neuen Zählerplatz her muss.

Hoffentlich geht das aufräumen nach so einer Katastrophe schnell von statten.
Mein Mitgefühl an alle beteiligten und betroffenen.


----------



## winnman (17 Juli 2021)

2002 waren ei uns in Salzburg auch einige Verteiler betroffen (nicht nur Energie, auch Steuerverteiler).

Verteiler ausbauen, Hochdruckreiniger aus mind. 25cm Entfernung, aber möglichst aus allen Richtungen alles ausspülen (je mehr Wasser da durchgeht desto besser).

Danach in einem Vakuumschrank trocknen (ca. 60C° vorwärmen, dann Vakuum.

Das ganze dann wieder eingebaut, > 99% hat auf Anhieb wieder funktioniert (auch div. Steuerrelays, . . .)
Wichtig, gleich bei der Wiederinbetriebnahme Schutzmaßnahmenüberprüfung machen!

>80% der Verteiler wurden im Nachgang komplett neu aufgebaut, der Rest läuft heute noch ohne Probleme.

Vakuumbehandlung ist extrem wichtig damit Feuchtigkeit im Inneren entfernt werden kann.
Meist haben EVU oder größere Motorenwickler entsprechende Ausrüstung. (Ev. auch Holzverarbeiter, Chemie, . . )

Ohne Vakuumbehandlung würde ich mind. 48h bei >65° <90° da irgendwie versuche zu erreichen.


----------



## escride1 (17 Juli 2021)

Sorry, aber es ist haarsträubend das einige der Meinung sind man kann einen Wasserschaden in einer Verteilung oder elektrischen Ausrüstung einfach mit saubermachen und Messung durchführen wieder zum Laufen bringen.

Das ist grob fahrlässig!

In einem Hausverteiler sind zu 80% mechanische Bauteile wie z.B. die Sicherungen verbaut. Dringt dort Wasser ein, so ist das Bauteil Schrott.
Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Es sind unter anderem Fette vorhanden die in Verbindung mit Wasser verkleben können. Tun sie das, so ist aus einem 16A-Sicherungsautomaten plötzlich ein 40A-Automat geworden weil die Kontakte zusammenkleben.
Ferner bekommt man eine beginnende Korrosion nicht einfach durch Trocknen wieder in Schuss, da auf nicht sofort sichtbarer Ebene bereits Veränderungen eintreten.

Die Geschichte das man das danach geprüft hat ist unglaubwürdig. Ich glaube nicht das nur ein einziger überprüft ob die Sicherung auch tatsächlich bei 16A+Toleranz ausgelöst hat. Bei einem FI-Schutzschalter vermutlich schon, dafür sind die Messgeräte in der Regel vorhanden, aber bei einer Sicherung? Wer testet das schon?

Hier dazu anraten einfach durchspülen, damit reinigen, hier Luftdruck, da Vakuum zu nutzen sollte mal bedacht werden: Es werden Auskünfte darüber gegeben was nur eine Fachkraft erledigen darf. Und das an evtl. einen Laien?
Der HAK muss ebenfalls geöffnet, gesäubert, getrocknet werden, das macht der EVU auch selbst und nicht der Elektriker, es sei denn er hat den Auftrag dazu bzw. die Berechtigung.


----------



## Captain Future (17 Juli 2021)

Ich bin auch Sprachlos über diesen Blödsinn des Reinigen.
Einen 16A Automat von Siemens der Klasse B habe ich schon für 1,89 Euro gekauft. Selbst ein scheiss FI von Siemens 
mit 16A Automaten für 18,37 Euro

Steckdosen und Schalter von Gira sind preislich wenn man nicht im Bauhaus kauft einfach nur billig.

ich glaube der Schaden an Klamotten, Möbel und anderem Hausrat ist 100-fach teurer.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Juli 2021)

Ich hoffe das dort wirklich der Staat hilft und die Versicherungen 
nicht das Diskutieren anfangen, so das Niemand in die Lage kommen
muss sich über so etwas Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Juli 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Sprachlos über diesen Blödsinn des Reinigen.
> Einen 16A Automat von Siemens der Klasse B habe ich schon für 1,89 Euro gekauft. Selbst ein scheiss FI von Siemens
> mit 16A Automaten für 18,37 Euro
> 
> ...


Ich denke auch, wenn das Wasser mal 2,5m hoch im Keller stand, dann sind die 250€ für Automaten und FI das kleinste Problem. Vor allem, wie lange soll das denn dauern. Wenn ich keinen Strom mehr habe, dann kaufe ich mir das Zeug und fange doch nicht mit Automaten putzen und trocknen an. Man hat in der Situation vielleicht auch ganz andere Probleme....


----------



## winnman (18 Juli 2021)

Es geht darum, schnell wieder Energie zur Verfügung zu haben.

Ich kenne das wie gesagt. 
Und du wirst schnell weder ausreichend Elektriker noch Material bekommen.
Das das danach ordentlich neu gemacht werden muss hab ich ja auch geschrieben.

Schaltschlösser von LS funktionieren erstaunlicherweise (wenn die ordentlich ausgewaschen wurden) danach, eher lösen die zu früh aus.


----------



## GLT (18 Juli 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Kabel voller Wasser, also zw. Adern und Mantel


Die Leitungen u. Kabel hätten grundsätzlich kein Problem mit Wasser, aber die offenen Enden sind das Problem - dort kann u. wird das Wasser eindringen. Da hilft nur Isolationsmessung vor IBN.

RCD,LS usw. alles raus; reinigen kann man das Flächenprogramm selbst (also das Plastezeug) u.U., aber die Schalter/Taster/Steckdosen sollte man sich wirklich überlegen, es nicht zu tun, sondern zu ersetzen. Kosten <-> Zeitaufwand stehen in keinem Verhältnis.

Wie oben schon erwähnt - mögliche Gefahren später übersteigen bei weitem den Spareffekt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juli 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Die Leitungen u. Kabel hätten grundsätzlich kein Problem mit Wasser, aber die offenen Enden sind das Problem - dort kann u. wird das Wasser eindringen. Da hilft nur Isolationsmessung vor IBN.
> 
> RCD,LS usw. alles raus; reinigen kann man das Flächenprogramm selbst (also das Plastezeug) u.U., aber die Schalter/Taster/Steckdosen sollte man sich wirklich überlegen, es nicht zu tun, sondern zu ersetzen. Kosten <-> Zeitaufwand stehen in keinem Verhältnis.
> 
> Wie oben schon erwähnt - mögliche Gefahren später übersteigen bei weitem den Spareffekt.


Wo Wasser einmal reingekommen ist, kann es evtl. auch wieder Raus.
Wenn man jetzt doch die Unterverteilung erneut hat, kann es unter Umständen
aus den Leitungen oder Leerrohren in die Verteilung tropfen, so etwas kann 
auch zu Bränden führen, mit den man nicht rechnet.
Meine Meinung: “Alles Raus!“


----------



## escride1 (18 Juli 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> Schaltschlösser von LS funktionieren erstaunlicherweise (wenn die ordentlich ausgewaschen wurden) danach, eher lösen die zu früh aus.


Sofern die einen Freilauf haben, möglicherweise, aber nicht garantiert.
Und derjenige der davon keine Ahnung hat und die Anleitung einfach umsetzt und dann einbaut, der vertraut darauf das wenn der "Strom wieder fließt", es auch funktioniert, und er nicht in die 80% fällt bei denen es neu aufgebaut werden musste und freut sich nen Ast mit seiner 40 Jahre alten Sicherung ohne Freilauf, was bedeutet, das wenn ein Sandkorn im Getriebe des LS verblieben ist, dieser nicht mehr auslösen kann weil der Schalter blockiert wird.
Seine Sicherung löst nicht so schnell aus wie beim Nachbarn, da freuen sich sogar viele drüber und glauben die haben ne bessere Qualität als die neuen Sachen, sie wissen es einfach nicht. Das erlebe ich sehr oft bei Herrschaften die ihr Schuko-Schweißgerät verleihen und beim Freund die Sicherung gekickt wird. Dann liegt es am Freund mit der schlechten 16A-Sicherung und nicht am Gerät oder der eigenen Installation im 50er Jahre Bau. Man fährt dann also in der Regel zur falschen Baustelle...





winnman schrieb:


> 2002 waren ei uns in Salzburg auch einige Verteiler betroffen (nicht nur Energie, auch Steuerverteiler).
> 
> Verteiler ausbauen, Hochdruckreiniger aus mind. 25cm Entfernung, aber möglichst aus allen Richtungen alles ausspülen (je mehr Wasser da durchgeht desto besser).
> 
> ...





winnman schrieb:


> Das das danach ordentlich neu gemacht werden muss hab ich ja auch geschrieben.



Irgendwie steht da nicht das das ordentlich gemacht werden muss.
Da steht:
*>80% der Verteiler wurden im Nachgang komplett neu aufgebaut, der Rest läuft heute noch ohne Probleme.*

Bedeutet für mich:
Was nach der Reinigung lief, ist gut, alles andere musste neu aufgebaut werden.
Und das wird da für einen Laien der jetzt gerade nach ner schnellen Möglichkeit sucht das gleiche bedeuten.


----------



## Frohnius (18 Juli 2021)

naja .. das zeug gibt es eigentlich noch ... bisher nicht knapp ...


----------



## sucram70 (19 Juli 2021)

Danke für all Eure Antworten. 
Natürlich spielen die Kosten auch eine Rolle, wenn die komplette Installation im Keller erneuert werden muss.
Er war zu 1/3 Gästezimmer und Wohnraum, also alles UP.

Ich habe deshalb frühzeitig gefragt,  damit Dinge parallel laufen können.
Wir werden noch Wochen und Monate mit Reinigung und Renovierung beschäftigt sein.
Allerdings möchte ich, wenn der Ort das Go gibt, Strom einzuschalten, vorbereitet sein.
Bilder reiche ich kommendes Wochenende nach.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (20 Juli 2021)

Ich würde hier dringend unterscheiden: 

Momentan werden im Großraum Aachen alle betroffenen Häuser einzeln geprüft, ob der Strom wieder prinzipiell zugeschaltet werden kann oder nicht. Sprich: Bevor die Straße zugeschaltet wird, geht man in jedes Haus und macht eine individuelle Sichtung. Meistens wird am Panzerkasten die NH gezogen, wenn das auf "den ersten Blick" nicht entscheidbar ist. Die einzelnen Häuser werden dann von Elektrikern geprüft.

Und hier ist es ein Unterschied, ob ich auf einige Stromkreise Spannung drauf gebe, selbst wenn diese "abgesoffen" sind, oder nicht. Ihr müsst euch vorstellen, dass die Leute tlw. gar keinen Strom haben und das über Tage hinweg. Die können nicht einmal ihr Handy aufladen, um ihren Verwandten zu sagen, dass sie noch am Leben sind. Weiterhin müssen Pumpen und Trockner angeschlossen werden, um die Gebäude wieder frei von Wasser zu bekommen. Diese werden tlw. an kurzfristig installierte D02 und neuem FI angebunden, damit die Leute überhaupt wieder Strom haben. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das nur eine Behelfslösung darstellen darf, langfristig muss das neu gemacht werden. Versetzt euch aber mal in die Lage, geht einfach in euren Keller, zieht die NH und wohnt dann mal oben 5 Tage ohne Strom... 
Was die langfristigen Folgen angeht kann man nur auf Hilfe von Stadt, Staat, Versicherung und Mitmenschen hoffen, damit das bezahlbar bleibt. Aber zum Glück ist die Auftragslage im (Elektro-)Handwerk so, dass man heute anruft und morgen einen Elektriker zu Hause stehen hat...


----------



## Steffen_13 (21 Juli 2021)

Der Elektropraktiker hat dazu Beiträge freigeschaltet:

https://www.elektropraktiker.de/nachricht/wiederinbetriebnahme-elektrischer-anlagen-nach-hochwasser/

https://www.elektropraktiker.de/nachricht/hochwasser-geschaedigte-schutzschalter/

Wie schon geschrieben, in den meisten Fällen muss alles ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## GLT (22 Juli 2021)

ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück ist die Auftragslage im (Elektro-)Handwerk so, dass man heute anruft und morgen einen Elektriker zu Hause stehen hat...


Ironiekennzeichnung vergessen oder ist das in eurer Gegend wirklich so?


----------



## ADS_0x1 (22 Juli 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Ironiekennzeichnung vergessen oder ist das in eurer Gegend wirklich so?


Ersteres....


----------



## Steffen_13 (25 Juli 2021)

Guter Beitrag auf den Punkt gebracht.

https://www.youtube.com/


----------

